# Anderson Expected to Sign



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Kenny Anderson is expected to sign with the Pacers friday. Am I the only one upset about this? Not only will he take minutes away from Tinsley, who needs the time to develop, we also go from having a standup guy like Hardaway being Tinsleys mentor to having a career underachiever being his teacher. 
I realy hope he doesnt start for us this year.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I don't know what to think anymore. If he plays the way he did in 2000-2001 then it will be a solid addition but i seriously don't know. Anthony Johnson is pretty much done now. 

I am not worried about Tinsley's minutes either. The more he plays the more he messes up.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

I don't think Kenny is that bad. I think he is a good signing, as he is a solid backup PG. He is not the best fit, as the Pacers seem to need a guy who can shoot well. He is a good ball handler and passer though, and he doesn't give up many turnovers.

He will give you more playing time than a guy like Hardaway. I think he is one of the best options at PG remaining in FA, so I think it is a good move by the Pacers.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I think this shores up the PG position for this season. good move. I'm glad we didn't sign Bimbo Coles.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Looks like Im on my own so far. I think everyones writing Tinsley off way too quick. Not too many pg's realy break out until their 3 and 4th year in this league.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm with you halfway, R-Star. I think Anderson is definitely the best PG left on the market, but it'll be a mistake if his addition hurts Tinsley's minutes/confidence/attitude/etc. I really like Tinsley, and think he'll be a good starting point for years to come. If Anderson is told he's a backup, gets backup minutes, and understands that he's a backup, then I really like the pickup.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> I think this shores up the PG position for this season. good move. I'm glad we didn't sign Bimbo Coles.


The way this off-season has gone, we're prolly sign Bimbo Coles to be our SG.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I think this is a good signing for you guys, like most said he's the best left and he's alot bette than Bimbo or A. Johnson. I really don't think he'll take Tinsley's minutes unless it's warranted if Tinsley plays good then his minutes won't get taken away, but if he plays like he did last year then maybe some of his time will get taken away, basically I think it's up to Tinsley whether he keeps his minutes up or not.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Kenny is just gonna be the backup. It has nothing to do with Tinsley. We need a backup pretty bad and we are getting the best one left on the market.


----------



## Pooh (Jun 1, 2003)

*Oh my God, we've signed Kenny....*

hehe...you fill in the rest. I agree with Millertime, I don't really know what to say about it. As long as Anderson knows he's going to be backing up Jammal, it will be fine.

Coles had expressed an interesting in signing with the Pacers but I guess it fell through.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> Kenny is just gonna be the backup. It has nothing to do with Tinsley. We need a backup pretty bad and we are getting the best one left on the market.


Don't get me wrong, I know Jamal is going to start and I don't think there will be a controversy between the two, but what I was saying is that if Jamal does what he has to do then IMO he won't have to worry about losing his minutes to Kenny. But, if he does play like last year I don't think you have a choice but to give Kenny some time especially if he can play like the Kenny that killed my Pistons a coulpe years ago.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

To sum up my feeling about this:

He's better than Brewer.


----------



## leeward (Aug 13, 2003)

*Anderson*

I think Anderson will help the point a lot. If Jamal can win and hold the starting position, he should start. I he does not play better than Anderson , he should not start. It seems to me that Tinsley should develope off the bench and not at the starting position. He cannot play defense at all and he causes the big men to get in foul trouble helping him out. He has been a weak spot in our defense and offense since coming to the Pacers. I hope he does develope in the future


----------



## Nmage (Aug 19, 2003)

I can see Carlisle relying on Kenny in close games and the playoffs if Jamaal struggles. I've been saying he's the perfect FA for Indy all summer. They need a vet PG that knows what to do and when to do it. I think Kenny is that savvy.

As far as shooting...
I think the Pacers need to address that via trade. I've suggested any number of trades... I think they need someone adequate enough to reduce Reggie's minutes perhaps as low as 20-24 mpg so that he can be fresh and an even more consistent long range shooting threat. At this stage, he should be a hired gun and if they keep him fresh he could easily return to form and be an Eric Gagne type closer.

Both Reggie and Jamaal played like 30 mpg last year. I think Kenny will only have to play more in situations... esp. those stated above.

I also agree with the critique that the Pacers need someone who can break-down a defense. Jermaine needs another legit offensive 20 ppg threat along beside him, IMO. Whether that's an all-around scorer or shooter they just need that consistent 2nd scorer and I think the rest of the cast will fill in.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Indy Star on Anderson signing........



> *Anderson will join Pacers' backcourt*
> _Veteran free agent will be Indiana's 4th point guard_
> 
> By Sekou Smith
> ...


Rest of Article: http://www.indystar.com/print/articles/0/075812-1700-036.html

I wouldn't be suprised if Jamison Brewer is cut after training camp. I don't see us bringing 4 point guards to the regular season. Brewer really needs to play well to make the team.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Are you counting Jones or English as the 4th because I suppose either of them could play SG. Brewer is pretty useless though.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I'm gonna miss Brewer's hair.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Fear my skillz!!!


----------



## Nmage (Aug 19, 2003)

*What about this Trade for SG help?*



> *Indiana trades: *
> SF Jonathan Bender
> *Indiana receives: *
> SG Quentin Richardson
> ...


I've posted a version of this before and somehow thought I had to add more players. Still don't know if Clipper loyalist will think their getting shafted in a 2-for-1 deal. Some have liked it; others haven't. But, of course, you see that the salaries work.

I think Wang, for his lack of defense, he can make up for the loss of Brad Miller's offense. "Q" could either come off the bench or start and help reduce Reggie's minutes, hopefully making him more effective and well rested to contribute better in the playoffs.

POWER ROTATION:
SF - Artest / Al / Austin........................ Artest = 34 mpg 
PF - Jermaine / Al / Foster or Austin.... Jermaine = 36+ mpg
C - Pollard / Wang or Foster.............. *By-Commitee / matchups

GUARD ROTATION:
G - Jamaal / Anderson / F. Jones........ Tinsley = 28-30 mpg
SG - Reggie / "Q" / F. Jones ................ Reggie/Q split time evenly


----------



## Pooh (Jun 1, 2003)

*Is Brewer now out?*

Now that Kenny is in the fold, I don't know what it holds for Brewer. Is is on the way out? I really don't know. Camp will be opening up in a few weeks, so we'll see if Bird and Carlisle have up their sleeves.

They may hold onto Brewer and use him as trade bait, who knows?


----------



## Nmage (Aug 19, 2003)

Brewer as trade bait??

Does he has any value on his own being wholly unproven and perhaps completely unknown or thought of as a promising prospect?


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Yeah Brewer is about as good as me.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Indiana trades:
> SF Jonathan Bender
> Indiana receives:
> SG Quentin Richardson
> C Wang Zhizhi


I don't think the Clippers could want Bender's $5.6 million salery for next season, esspicially since Richardson only makes over $1 million and Wang makes just over $2 million. 

I'd reather take my chances with Bender then with Richardson though to be honest.


----------

